# A very different Autopilot Question



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Who else has it? I know, I know - the answer is no one. But the problem is that I have fallen in love with AP on my wife's Model 3, and a lot of new cars are advertising something on the order of "Active lane keeping". Has anyone here been in another brand of car that can do a fairly decent job of staying in a lane at changing speeds?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I feel the same way. I Want this on all my cars now. I will answer regarding what I have first-hand experience with. My 2019 Volvo XC40 has adaptive cruise control and auto-steering, which I believe they call pilot assist. The speed control on the Volvo is comparable to Tesla, I can set a maximum speed and the distance. It can handle all speeds, all the way down to stopping. The auto steering on the Volvo is not as good as Tesla but is well beyond a lane-keeping tool. When auto-steering is activated on the Volvo, I can still adjust where I am in the lane - it’s a little more of a team sport, a collaborative effort between me and the car. It temporarily suspends auto-steer when I turn on the turn signal to change lanes, then auto resumes when the turn signal is off.

A huge difference between Tesla and Everyone else is that only Tesla will get better with time through the Over the Air Updates.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m not sure anyone has anything close to Navigate on Autopilot.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Consumer Reports had an article that preferred Cadillac's system over AutoPilot.

https://www.consumerreports.org/autonomous-driving/cadillac-tops-tesla-in-automated-systems-ranking/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Consumer Reports had an article that preferred Cadillac's system over AutoPilot.
> 
> https://www.consumerreports.org/autonomous-driving/cadillac-tops-tesla-in-automated-systems-ranking/


Cadillac's system though is geofences to specific areas, and while it may perform slightly better in those areas, it does not work at all in others where tesla does.
Like my commute is about 15 miles, with 12 or 13 of that by freeway. Only 5 of that is within cadillac's Fenced area.


Consumer Reports said:


> Super Cruise could not be tested on our track because it is designed to operate only on divided highways without intersections that have been mapped by General Motors.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Consumer Reports had an article that preferred Cadillac's system over AutoPilot.
> 
> https://www.consumerreports.org/autonomous-driving/cadillac-tops-tesla-in-automated-systems-ranking/


Yes, if you read the article, they preferred it because it's naggier and can't be turned on in most places. I think most consumers would disagree about that being "preferable".  In terms of capabilities and ease of use, they put AP on top. And that was pre-AP9.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Nissan ProPilot is comparable. I've got it on my 2018 Leaf. The TACC equivalent is very close in functionality.
The lane keeping is similar, but on a 10 mile side road maybe disable itself a few times, while the Tesla stay on the entire time.

The nag on the Leaf is a lot easier to satisfy than the Tesla. It uses torque as well, but lot less. It also disables lane keeping when you turn the turn signal on, as opposed to Tesla where you have to jerk the car to change lanes.


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Thank you all. Now, let's keep those cards and letters flowing. Bigriver, I especially appreciate your comment because the XC 40 is a car I have just begun to think about. (I just saw a British video comparing the XC 40, BMW X2 and Jag ePace(?). The Volvo was their winner. The lack of navigation input doesn't mean much. After all, we just got it on the Tesla.


----------

